# IDQ15 V2 in ABC for HT use?!



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

I bought a mint IDQ15 D4 V2 for $100 from my boss today. I have no need for it in my Trailblazer, so I thought I may look into doing a HT DIY build with the driver. I was able to find one person so far who has done so, and he did it sealed on 20cuft. My idea was something a little more... Intense, if you will...

I want to do an 8th order Aperiodic Bi-Chamber box. Two resonance peaks may be interesting. And the ABC should perform well and give great output because of the woofers low xmax and low Fs... I can't exactly plot the expected curve with WinISD because an ABC is of another breed... 

Anyone have a good reason as to why I shouldn't attempt this?? 

Power would be roughly [email protected] from a pro audio amplifier


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

gregerst22 said:


> If you have the room I think you should go for it. I'm in the process of swapping out the Max15 v4 in my vehicle with some different subs and need to decide what to do with it. Not sure if I want to sell it or use it for a HT sub. The ABC enclosure sounds interesting but with 28mm 1-way xmax on the V4 I'm not as concerned about maximizing output as much as keep the enclosure size reasonable. I'd be interested in seeing some build pics if you decide to do it.


If this project takes off I'd gladly demo it for you  


Anyone have any pro's or con's for this idea? I'm a little worried about running the IDQ in a ported enclosure. Any time I model it ported on WinISD, the response curve is NASTY looking. I thought about trying to acquire another V2 and do sealed push-pull, but that would require one heck of an amp to sufficiently power

I REALLY WANNA ABC MY IDQ


----------

